# Life of Christ Sculptures From the MasterPeace Collection



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I've seen a few of these statues painted and they really turned out great. Well, I went to visit the Dayspring site and it looks like they are offering some pretty good discounts on a few of these in case anyone is interested in trying to paint some of these.
http://store.dayspring-store.com/collections-life-of-christ-sculptures.html#top

Here is a link to Troy's (MM5) site where he has painted a few of these to give you an idea how well they come out.
http://www.modelman5.com/themasterpeacecollectionpage.htm

If you decide to try some...please let me know. I'd be interested to see WIP pics!

MMM


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

These are challenging pieces and MM5 did a GREAT job on his. They were posted here before but I'd forgotten about them, it's nice to see them again.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

MonsterModelMan said:


> http://store.dayspring-store.com/collections-life-of-christ-sculptures.html#top


Oh, great! Now I've got all these model pics on my monitor screen. I just can't seem to bring myself to click on the crucial cross emblem to end the image. 

(Though I've heard rumor that if you do click on the cross, the images will just come back in three days :woohoo: )


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*They forgot this one!*


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

fluke said:


> *They forgot this one!*


LMFAO!Who made this kit?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thats a pre-painted thing I got from google....they are all over the place.

It's from Jay & Silent Bob's *DOGMA* film....AWESOME and FUNEEEEEE!!!....you know its gotta be good when George Carlin plays a Catholic priest :lol: 

HEY! now thats a killer kit idea....Jay and Silent Bob! but the 'pose' that would be the defining point on that one.

......and NO Donkey! .....cuz I know that would have come up


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

These religious casts make me thing of the Rubber mould ones my dad had from the 1950's that you poured Plaster of Paris in to make the figures.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

MonsterModelMan said:


> I've seen a few of these statues painted and they really turned out great. Well, I went to visit the Dayspring site and it looks like they are offering some pretty good discounts on a few of these in case anyone is interested in trying to paint some of these.
> http://store.dayspring-store.com/collections-life-of-christ-sculptures.html#top
> 
> Here is a link to Troy's (MM5) site where he has painted a few of these to give you an idea how well they come out.
> ...


Looks like they are running a GREAT sale on thse kits over at Dayspring.
http://store.dayspring-store.com/collections-life-of-christ-sculptures.html#top
There used to be someone else on the BB that did these statues other than MM5...does anyone know who that was?

MMM


----------

